# Attention Ladies - HELP NEEDED



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

My wife is wanting to know if any of you could recommend a good hair salon? 

Location can be anywhere in Dubai

The salon also needs to be good at colour highlights, lots of places that state they do it & you then come out looking a bit daft with Orange coloured hair, etc LOL

Preferably cheap though please, as the hubby (ME) is footing the bill as usual...HAHA

Thanks all

Craig


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Milad at the JW Marriott over in Deira. A friend of mine also went to the salon at the Courtyard Green Community and they did a fantastic job.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Milad at the JW Marriott over in Deira. A friend of mine also went to the salon at the Courtyard Green Community and they did a fantastic job.


Courtyard Green Community - Is this also in Deira?


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

My wife recently went to 'Cut Above' in Jumeirah Centre and was pleased with it.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

She's in Jumeirah Centre ... she should check out Oishii Nippon .... its really oishii!!!!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

spam said:


> My wife recently went to 'Cut Above' in Jumeirah Centre and was pleased with it.


Where about is this?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I usually go to Jetset in JBR. However, whilst recommendations can point you towards a good salon, your wife will probably need to try a few places (which was what I did) and make up her mind for herself. My idea of a great haircut may be be equal to her view of a terrible job - it all comes down to personal preferences, her ability to communicate clearly what she wants and more importantly, the hairdresser;s ability to understand exactly what the client wants. I've gone by recommendations a few times and I've had both good and bad experiences based on these recommendations.

The best way to find a hairdresser is to just visit the place and judge the quality of their work for yourself. There will surely be other people getting their hair done and if you spot hair disasters, it is a good idea to leave whilst you still can. Also, you can sometimes get lucky and walk in whilst someone is getting their hair done in the same way that you want yours - hence you can just point to that person and ask them to do your hair the same way. Makes life easier for the next visit(s) as well cause you just need to ask for 'my usual style'! Pictures of the style that your wife desires can also ease the language barrier and ensure that she walks out with the hairstyle, colour or cut that she wanted (obviously depending on whether the hairdresser is skilled enough to replicate the style!)

As I said, I go to Jetset but as I found out, not all the hairdressers in there understand what I want. My usual hairdresser is fab but I also had an experience with a new guy who made a complete mess of my hair and I basically had to tell him to just leave my hair alone since it was obvious that he had no idea what he was doing (thank goodness it was only a blowdry that he messed up!).

Hope your wife finds a hairdresser that she likes.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Dozza said:


> My wife is wanting to know if any of you could recommend a good hair salon?
> 
> Location can be anywhere in Dubai
> 
> ...


There are a number of other older threads about hair salons and different opinions being shared.
I agree with Maz though that it is very personal. Although I think that the hairdressers out there who truly know how to cut hair are very few and far between... I have foudn a wonderful one and even if I have to drive a few km I am not changing him for the world.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This sort of query comes up on a regular basis, so you will find it useful to do a search to avoid duplication.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/55762-great-hairdresser.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/54337-good-hairdresser-please.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/53981-good-ladies-hairdresser.html

-


----------



## Diamond Diva (Jul 10, 2010)

The best for colour/highloghts is Sisters in the Dubai Mall, they have a great Ozzie girl in there (forgotten her name) but sadly the best things dont come cheap






Dozza said:


> My wife is wanting to know if any of you could recommend a good hair salon?
> 
> Location can be anywhere in Dubai
> 
> ...


----------

